# How do I spy with out a jailbreak?



## Fiftyshades (Aug 28, 2012)

I recently discovered that there is no jailbreak for iphones with IOS 7.1 and higher. I was going to install a spy software on my husband's phone but now I can't because they all require a jailbreak. Or do they? Anyone actually used one of those "no jail break required" services? Do they actually work?

I need to gather information before my divorce. I think he could possibly be involved in illegal activity. He lives on his phone and private internet browsing. He never uses a computer unless at work.

What else can I do?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Sooner or later someone will post a jailbreak for IOS 7.1. Its just a matter of time.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

In the meantime, you can try using TeenSafe (requires subscription), WebWatcher, or Wondershare Dr. Fone; each of these will require that...

* ...his iPhone is configured for iCloud backups. If it is, the backups will be performed when his phone is connected to wifi and plugged in.

* ...that you have his Apple iTunes user ID (an e-mail address) and password.

Note, however, that each of these works off of iCloud backups, so the monitoring offered isn't real-time.

Once you find a solid jailbreak for 7.1, however, you'll be able to install mSpy (assuming that, at that point, there will be a version that supports iOS 7.1), which offers much more of a real-time monitoring solution than any of the above 3 options.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I tried teensafe last year with mixed results. It did pull undeleted iMessages. No texts of any kind, no deleted iMessages. I had access to the iMessages anyway so I canceled the subscription, which wasn't expensive. I understand now they tout that deleted messages now show up. It's worth a shot since there isn't a huge cost attached.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I tried teensafe last year with mixed results. It did pull undeleted iMessages. No texts of any kind, no deleted iMessages. I had access to the iMessages anyway so I canceled the subscription, which wasn't expensive. I understand now they tout that deleted messages now show up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like Dr. Fone and WebWatcher, TeenSafe will only pick up messages, etc that are available within available backups, whether local or accessible via iCloud. If enough time lapses between the deletion of any messages, texts, pics, or whatever, and the creation of a given backup, they aren't likely to be available in the backup. Additionally, I'm not quite certain what the defined interval is.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Just set up a duplicate iMessage account on your iPad or an older/different iPhone. Whenever a iMessage is sent (doesn't work on text) it will CC: your apple device. With any luck, the other user will have an apple device as well (I'd say 1/3 people do) so when they text each other they come threw automatically as iMessages you can read. You'll need their Apple ID to do it and there is an initial warning that must be cleared from his phone when you set it up. But after that he will be none the wiser. They also never get deleted from your device even if they delete it from their phone. You can google for detailed instuctions.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I like this, just be careful as the apple user will also get an email sent to them from Apple saying "an iPhone X.X has been added to your Apple ID..." So you will need access to their email account to intercept this message.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> Just set up a duplicate iMessage account on your iPad or an older/different iPhone. Whenever a iMessage is sent (doesn't work on text) it will CC: your apple device. With any luck, the other user will have an apple device as well (I'd say 1/3 people do) so when they text each other they come threw automatically as iMessages you can read. You'll need their Apple ID to do it and there is an initial warning that must be cleared from his phone when you set it up. But after that he will be none the wiser. They also never get deleted from your device even if they delete it from their phone. You can google for detailed instuctions.


Keep on mind that this will only capture messages sent and received via iMessage. It will not capture anything sent via SMS (regular text messaging).

It may be possible to see anything sent with other apps (WhatsApp, SnapChat, Facebook, Words With Friends, etc), but only if you have the user ID and passwords for each of those accounts as well.

And yes, beware of the warning that will appear on his iPhone (actually, any Apple devices with which he happens to use iMessage i.e. MacBook, iPad, iPod, etc). Be ready to intercept and clear the message, AS WELL AS the notification from the notification screen.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Fiftyshades (Aug 28, 2012)

Tada! The selfish **** bought himself a new android that mspy works perfectly with. I'm not familiar with anything non-apple so this should be interesting but I'm finally going to know the truth about who he really is. 

I've operated under the "ignorance is bliss" for too long. I'm a little scared of what I might find although, I truly hope it's nothing.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Good luck! Hope you don't find anything! Or, actually, that there's nothing to find.

ETA: Just saw your other thread. HOLY CRAP. Now I'm *really* hoping that there's nothing to your suspicions.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

BetrayedDad said:


> Just set up a duplicate iMessage account on your iPad or an older/different iPhone. Whenever a iMessage is sent (doesn't work on text) it will CC: your apple device. With any luck, the other user will have an apple device as well (I'd say 1/3 people do) so when they text each other they come threw automatically as iMessages you can read. You'll need their Apple ID to do it and there is an initial warning that must be cleared from his phone when you set it up. But after that he will be none the wiser. They also never get deleted from your device even if they delete it from their phone. You can google for detailed instuctions.


This happen to me accidentally with my son's iPhone. Somehow with one of the iOS updates his cellphone number was installed in my Settings under messages>send&receive. I started receiving all his iMessages.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> This happen to me accidentally with my son's iPhone. Somehow with one of the iOS updates his cellphone number was installed in my Settings under messages>send&receive. I started receiving all his iMessages.


Sounds like you're using the same Apple ID on both of the phones.


----------



## rrh (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a question...how do you check your own Iphone 5 to see if something has been put on it?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

rrh said:


> I have a question...how do you check your own Iphone 5 to see if something has been put on it?


Without more information from you on why you'd ask such a question, I will -- for now -- decline to answer this.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Without more information from you on why you'd ask such a question, I will -- for now -- decline to answer this.


Haha, I was thinking the same thing. I'm not telling.


----------



## rrh (Nov 1, 2012)

Been a member here for a while but I get your concerns. The reason I ask is that my stbx had actually done a number of things in the home to keep tabs on me in order to carry on the affair that costs us our marriage. Not very tech savy.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

rrh said:


> Been a member here for a while but I get your concerns. The reason I ask is that my stbx had actually done a number of things in the home to keep tabs on me in order to carry on the affair that costs us our marriage. Not very tech savy.


What sorts of things has he/she done?

Also, what is it that you're looking for?


----------

